# I'm at the end of my rope....



## sdcg76 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll try to make this short and sweet, but please I'm already suffering with PPD so no rude replies, thanks

I have only been married 9 months but it's been hell. My son from a previous relationship was 16 at the time when DH came into our lives, well all was good, or so it seemed until we got married because DH and I had a fight (he was on the phone calling me everything under the sun) and my son walked in and asked could he please stop disrespecting me (it's always just been him and I, so he's protective of me) my DH threw the phone down and tried to beat my son up so I stepped in, and made DH leave, well that was last summer and we are still seperated as he still has anger issues among other things.

I always told him when my son moved out not to expect me to move back in until we got ourselves together to even see if we could save our marriage but he took it upon himself to try to move back in. So today I almost had to go to the ER because he stressed me out so much about my son being here when he came back from running errands; I told him to go home because I needed space and of course he got pissed and threw the stuff he had over here in a trash bag. What's even worse is his mother lives with him now and she's an alcoholic who's always talking bad about me, even looked us both in the eye and asked if our son (he's 10 months) was even his, which at that point I was totally done with her.

I got married because I was trying to do right by our son, but I don't deserve to be treated like this I suggested we go back to counseling, but of course he says no, so I'm at the end of my rope. I have applied for new housing and I don't want him to come with me as I would just stay here because I feel it'll be the same stuff and I don't want that for my son or me.

Thanks for listening:rant:


----------



## BurningHeart (Dec 30, 2012)

Best of luck to you and your son. He's lucky to have you.


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

your husband has issues within himself that he needs to deal with. attacking your son because he is asking for respect for his mom is a NO, NO!!

you're to good for him.



BurningHeart said:


> Best of luck to you and your son. He's lucky to have you.


----------



## sdcg76 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies  This morning he decided to leave us all because of my son  I admit my son has a mouth, but he only gets upset when DH is treating me bad. DH and I got into last night about all of this and STILL feels he's done nothing wrong :scratchhead: I don't want a divorce again, but how crazy is it that he doesn't even like my son who is a part of me, but yet he love(s) me??


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How long did you date him before getting married? 

C


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

sdcg76 said:


> Thanks for the replies  This morning he decided to leave us all because of my son  I admit my son has a mouth, but he only gets upset when DH is treating me bad. DH and I got into last night about all of this and STILL feels he's done nothing wrong :scratchhead: I don't want a divorce again, but how crazy is it that he doesn't even like my son who is a part of me, but yet he love(s) me??


It would be great if he loved your son...but there can be no expectation that this will be true, even if he loves you. Your son is his own person. And is also part of your ex. Lots of people do not care for their stepchildren, sad but true. 

I doubt your son is the only reason he is leaving...but if it is, let him go. Your son needs and deserves you more at this time in his and your life.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sdcg76 said:


> I'll try to make this short and sweet, but please I'm already suffering with PPD so no rude replies, thanks
> that was last summer and we are still seperated as he still has anger issues among other things.


You have postpartum depression? After 16 years?

Anger issues = NO MARRIAGE

So you're on the right track. You deserve better. And you have a great son.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sdcg76 said:


> Thanks for the replies  This morning he decided to leave us all because of my son  I admit my son has a mouth, but he only gets upset when DH is treating me bad. DH and I got into last night about all of this and STILL feels he's done nothing wrong :scratchhead: I don't want a divorce again, but how crazy is it that he doesn't even like my son who is a part of me, but yet he love(s) me??


Good.

Call a locksmith and have the locks changed. *TODAY*.

And he doesn't love you. You just had low standards.


----------

